# Depression w/ depersonalization...



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Since I have been massively depersonalizing and obsessing for a week, I haven't been very hungry. Is it possible that this is also a sign of depression? Has anyone ever been through a depressive episode along with DP? I have also had some vertigo and it is hard to keep my balance. I also have a big pain around my heart. Can anyone relate?


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah, the need to eat is a part of depression. most of the time it's not really hunger but instead the process of eating is a compensation for something else, for example unfulfilled wishes, desires, something creative, the need to "do" something.

but if you have also vertigo and heart pain, you should test your blood sugar level! this is a sign of diabetes, because then the blood is not liquid anymore but really viscous! then your brain is not being supplied with oxygen anymore and the heart pain is called angina pectoris.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Lack of appetite and vertigo are the most common symptoms to me of DR. Vertigo is probably the most common symptom for people with anxiety, while lack of appetite is also common for deppresion. But when DP/DR hits you hard and when you feel bad, it is quite normal that you don't have appetite, but still you must eat because that will make you to feel better.
Pain in chest just like shortness of breath are also 2 of the most common symptoms of anxiety and panic attacks.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

nix said:


> Lack of appetite and vertigo are the most common symptoms to me of DR. Vertigo is probably the most common symptom for people with anxiety, while lack of appetite is also common for deppresion. But when DP/DR hits you hard and when you feel bad, it is quite normal that you don't have appetite, but still you must eat because that will make you to feel better.
> Pain in chest just like shortness of breath are also 2 of the most common symptoms of anxiety and panic attacks.


Thank you so much! I agree with this. Last year when I had panic attacks more regularly, I had some vertigo as well, so I agree. It just threw me by surprise that I had a bit of it yesterday, but it makes sense that I would have it. I agree that the lack of appetite is from depression. I have been so preoccupied and it doesn't feel safe to eat because I have been so on edge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

My experience has been anxiety about the disintegration of personality. This is a bit like watching the world from a glass fish tank. There is no visual distortion or anything, but there is a very real sense is the intangible things separate you from reality. I also fully aware of everything around me. Dissociation are different things. I believe it can be experienced as an out of body experience or event, if you watch from a distance. Others can be better described.


----------



## sean123 (Dec 30, 2010)

Everyone gets a little depressed now and then; sometimes we feel depressed for no reason at all and other times we're sad about something specific, such as the loss of a parent or close friend. Regardless of the cause of depression, some feelings of sadness aren't permanent or debilitating. Some feelings of sadness are easily banished with a change of pace, such as a new job or hobby.

But, clinical or double depression can be a different story. Recognizing the signs of depression is the first step in treating it.


----------

